

Marketwatch.com bug has Ford stock up 879.55% - vaksel
http://www.marketwatch.com/quotes/f

======
gaika
You ain't seen nothing yet:

<http://finance.google.com/finance?q=iso> (up 100,067.23%)

<http://finance.google.com/finance?q=jdo> (up 81,870.14%)

~~~
veecee
I noticed a lot of numbers that were wrong outright last night myself on
Google Finance's page. Obviously the source from where MarketWatch and Google
Finance are getting their numbers has it screwed up. Take a look at this for
instance: <http://venkatcc.googlepages.com/ObsceneNumbers.jpg>

~~~
senthil_rajasek
like veecee said this is usually a data provider problem and seems like it in
this case too... Fixing this is a manual process. I have notified the
marketwatch.com data team and someone at marketwatch.com should be taking care
of this shortly. Apparently over 4k ticker data were corrupted by the
provider.

------
mynameishere
<http://finance.yahoo.com/q?s=mo>

52-week high: 79.59

<http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/quote?ticker=mo>

Actual: 24.55

...That's not as flagrant, but here's the thing: It's been like that for
months, and no one has bothered to correct it yet.

~~~
tocomment
wait what?

------
vaksel
Looks like someone put the decimal in the wrong place:

Marketwatch price: $26.35 Actual Price: $2.63

------
steveplace
I will gladly sell you some ford stock at 26 bucks a share. Let me know.

------
senthil_rajasek
this is fixed now :-)

